# mounting PC/IX filesystem

## jkl

Hi guys,

I've a big problem with mount PC/IX partition and I've no idea what to do.

fdisk -l shows:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x18370f94

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   ?           1       19412   155925504   75  PC/IX

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda2   ?           1          26      204800   90  Unknown

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
```

But there is no /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, only /dev/sda ...

I also tried to mount as UFS  without success.

```

mount -t ufs -o ufstype=0x75 /dev/sda /mnt/dysk/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

dmesg | tail:

```

ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 1113): ufs_fill_super:EXIT (FAILED)

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 646): ufs_fill_super:ENTER

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 653): ufs_fill_super:flag 0

ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 1113): ufs_fill_super:EXIT (FAILED)

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 646): ufs_fill_super:ENTER

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 653): ufs_fill_super:flag 0

ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write

UFSD (fs/ufs/super.c, 1113): ufs_fill_super:EXIT (FAILED)

```

I've kompiled in kernel all of partition types and pseudofilesystem.

Do you have any suggestions?

----------

## krinn

 *Quote:*   

> mount -t ufs -o ufstype=0x75 /dev/sda /mnt/dysk/ 

 

no idea but you are trying to mount a disk instead of the partition of that disk. It's not a bad command as you can format and use disk as a whole partition, but in your case, you've show you have a sda1 partition with the 0x75 ID

so /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda

----------

## Jaglover

Do you know what type of partition table is used (if any)?

----------

## jkl

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mount -t ufs -o ufstype=0x75 /dev/sda /mnt/dysk/  
> 
> (...) so /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda (...) 

 

I'd love to do it like this, but unfortunately there's no /dev/sdaX   :Sad: 

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Do you know what type of partition table is used (if any)?

 

I don't know. How can I check it besides fdisk (because fdisk -l doesn't show anything worth attention)?

----------

## Jaglover

I'd start looking into this from beginning. 

What kind of machine this harddrive comes from? 

Don't take fdisk output without a grain of salt. Filesystem type is just a byte which fdisk reads from the drive. If the disk layout is unknown to fdisk or corrupted fdisk output may mean nothing.

----------

